# ~~* Smokey'ish eyes & dorky smile Yup yup! *~~



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

By know you girls know i'm lazy to take fotd's lol!. But itook some pics this week, so i thought i'll post them.

Hmm i'f you wanna know what i used ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.













Eyes:
Gold dusk
Orange tangent
juiced
carbon
club
mulch
metal rock msf
prep and prime eyes in medium dark
blacktrack

Lashes: Mac *don't remember lol will look up lather*

Face:
spf nc 44
select cover up 44
blot powder medium dark,
Strobe cream

Cheeks:
new vegas msf
God deposit msf
Stereo rose msf

Lips:
gloss from boujoure *sticker is off, don't know the name*

Mascara:
Maxfactor masterpiece




Thanks for looking beauty's!


----------



## danabanayna (Sep 17, 2006)

You look gorgeous! I love the lip color.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Sep 17, 2006)

ya look so beautiful love the hair color


----------



## tottui (Sep 17, 2006)

i love it!!!... what are you using on your lips in the first pic? los lovely!


----------



## dacostas4 (Sep 17, 2006)

Love it!  Can you please tell me what that haircolor is!!  It is divine!  TIA!


----------



## faifai (Sep 17, 2006)

You look so beautiful here! You have the perfect smile, amazing lipcolor and your hair and your lashes look so good. Just...wow.


----------



## MissMatte (Sep 17, 2006)

You have an absolutely beautiful smile.  Your whole face just lights up when you smile.  Those amazing cheekbones don't hurt either lol.  Like everyone else I love the lips!  What are you wearing?


----------



## MarniMac (Sep 17, 2006)

Beautiful! The eyeshadow application is different but very sexy on you! Also, love your hair and eyes


----------



## hundove (Sep 17, 2006)

WOW!!! You look sooooooooooooo pretty and glam!!!
Please tell me what you used in your eyes and lips. This look is so dreamy!!! LOVE it!


----------



## angelica (Sep 17, 2006)

You look so damn gorgeous!!  You remind me of Janet Jackson in those pics


----------



## Chloe2277 (Sep 17, 2006)

OMG! You look like a movie star! Beautiful and the make up rocks!


----------



## n_c (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelica* 
_  You remind me of Janet Jackson in those pics_

 
Wow, I was about to say the same thing!


----------



## Scintilla (Sep 17, 2006)

Beautiful!!


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Sep 17, 2006)

I would quite literally kill to have a smile and lips like yours.

As always chickadee, you are absolutely stunning.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Sep 17, 2006)

gorgeous! love the hair & makeup, you have fab blending! 

i agree w/ everyone here, please please please tell us what u used, especially on the cheeks and lips. i'd like to recreate this look, if i may. tia!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

You girls are way to kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. i was loading and watermarking some other pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i'm like o.k wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I love my specktra girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks! 


I wil post wht i used later okees, have to go see what the name is. it's from bujoire *miss spelled i know. oh jea and that too lol!*


----------



## ashley_v85 (Sep 17, 2006)

You're beautiful. And yes, you do look like Janet Jackson...except not plastic. Haha.


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 17, 2006)

I just love these looks on you.  You are such a pretty gal, with a killer smile.  I would do unspeakable things for a smile as gorgeous as yours believe me.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_I just love these looks on you. You are such a pretty gal, with a killer smile. I would do unspeakable things for a smile as gorgeous as yours believe me._

 





 ohhhhhhh my!!!!!......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :lolz:


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dacostas4* 
_Love it! Can you please tell me what that haircolor is!! It is divine! TIA!_

 
hi thanks! the color is chenut blond from dark & lovely


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 
_You're beautiful. And yes, you do look like Janet Jackson...except not plastic. Haha._

 
lol! thanks!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 17, 2006)

killer makeup!
your soo freaking adorable <3

and their right you do look like janet jackson but like 1249832908x hotter


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 17, 2006)

Wooooooow! Hot! Wow!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 17, 2006)

im droooooooooooooooling--------------------- gawd ur GORGEOUS-------------------  SMOKIN-----------------SEXY----------------
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the colors u used.,,,, and ur hair is off the chizzle..........


----------



## almondeyez81 (Sep 17, 2006)

very pretty! i lve the hair and your teeth are purrfect! work it!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 17, 2006)

WOw!!  so pretty. you look like.. janet jackson and vivica a. fox. all at the same time. lol.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelica* 
_You look so damn gorgeous!! You remind me of Janet Jackson in those pics_

 
as long as it's not the now janet who looks like her brotherwith w tan :-/ lol!!!. She does!! she looks now like micheal jackson with a tan


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 
_WOw!! so pretty. you look like.. janet jackson and vivica a. fox. all at the same time. lol._

 
you know what in one day dirfrent people told me i like like totaly dif woman. So i guess i'm every woman ghah? lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*it's all in me! every thing you want done baby. i doo it naturaly la lal la la la llalala....... :nana: *​


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_as long as it's not the now janet who looks like her brotherwith w tan :-/ lol!!!. She does!! she looks now like micheal jackson with a tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Oh hell naw not the NEW Janet.... lol that would be kinda scary.... buwhahahahahaha ur prettier than that............ way way way prettier


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

oh gawd! i use to love her looks, she looks so weird now


----------



## Lalli (Sep 17, 2006)

wow! ur cheekbones! ur eyes! everything wow!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_oh gawd! i use to love her looks, she looks so weird now _

 
  weird is not the word. SCARY is more like it... "sorry to janet fans" No pun intended......... but yea Scary. she use to be so hot back in the day. now i just dont know whats gong on... she does have a banging body i cant deny that her abs are to die for


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh I love it, you are so pretty and should do fotd's more often!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh yes shure she does! but sadly that's all she has left now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *okee that, and more do tahn i wpuld ever make in my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 *


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_Oh yes shure she does! but sadly that's all she has left now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *okee that, and more do tahn i wpuld ever make in my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 *_

 
  yea........ i dunno her face looks scary too be.. i do agree with u.. when u said she looks like her brother now ... but with a tan


----------



## HardcoreBarbie (Sep 17, 2006)

oh my god....you are perfection


----------



## devin (Sep 17, 2006)

ooooh that's pretty!


----------



## DaisySC (Sep 18, 2006)

your hair is so pretty. and the make up too wow!


----------



## tricky (Sep 18, 2006)

hot as always!


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 18, 2006)

what a beautiful smile...the make up looks great


----------



## tattyxheart (Sep 18, 2006)

you have such a pretty smile!


----------



## semarie (Sep 18, 2006)

you look so hot!! i love the lipcolor!!


----------



## teamo7 (Sep 18, 2006)

you look ah-mazing


----------



## mia88 (Sep 18, 2006)

Woooooww hot indeed! I LOVE YOUR HAIR! Gimme some of your curls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *really wanna know your lash number*...is it #7?? MAC ones?


----------



## angelica (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_as long as it's not the now janet who looks like her brotherwith w tan :-/ lol!!!. She does!! she looks now like micheal jackson with a tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   not to worry!!  You look like the Janet from "Thats the way love goes"  you know back when she looked good.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelica* 
_LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not to worry!! You look like the Janet from "Thats the way love goes" you know back when she looked good._

 





 ............


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mia88* 
_Woooooww hot indeed! I LOVE YOUR HAIR! Gimme some of your curls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *really wanna know your lash number*...is it #7?? MAC ones?_

 
lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... i realy don't know what lashes those are anymore cause that number thing fall off. They might be #7 thou


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_Oh I love it, you are so pretty and should do fotd's more often!_


----------



## Bianca (Sep 18, 2006)

That is so pretty and you have a very friendly face!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bianca* 
_you have a very friendly face!_

 
aww Bianca! i realy realy like this comment! thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*cause people always ask me if i'm mad about something. They say i always walk around 'pissed off' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..... even when i'm not  *


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_aww Bianca! i realy realy like this comment! thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*cause people always ask me if i'm mad about something. They say i always walk around 'pissed off' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..... even when i'm not  *_

 
hehehe dont lie gul..... u know u walk around mad..... "its b/c i havnt sent any child support money....... like in 3 months  buwhashahahahha lol


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_hehehe dont lie gul..... u know u walk around mad..... "its b/c i havnt sent any child support money....... like in 3 months buwhashahahahha lol_

 
whahahahahhahaha!!! this comment here made my day! u'r just crazy!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







**** Now where's my money gul!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*****


----------



## Minrlluv2 (Sep 18, 2006)

Honey,you are so gorgeous!Look at that killah smile!!!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 18, 2006)

daaaamnn girll you are so freakin smokin hotttt!!


----------



## makeupgal (Sep 19, 2006)

Oooooh  girrrrrrlllll!  You are Beautiful with a capital B!  LOVE the makeup, hair and what a smile!


----------



## aziza (Sep 19, 2006)

Beautiful! You've got the prettiest cheeks in the world!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 19, 2006)

mu is great, i love your pics


----------



## KJam (Sep 19, 2006)

That is gorgeous, and so are you. You look like a young Vanessa Williams!


----------



## Katura (Sep 19, 2006)

You are sooooo gorgeous!!! It's totallllly not fair! I want your skinn!!!


ohmygawd.jealous!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_You are sooooo gorgeous!!! It's totallllly not fair! I want your skinn!!!
ohmygawd.jealous!_

 
ohh gurl please! you want my skin.. i want to be you o.k! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Katura (Sep 19, 2006)

oh hush! 

Yeah friggin right.

Come across over here and make me gorgeous!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 19, 2006)

hehehehe!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_whahahahahhahaha!!! this comment here made my day! u'r just crazy!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








**** Now where's my money gul!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*****_

 
awwww shit i  spent it on a hotdog, and a bag of chips... lol u have to wait till next month.... lol i still  love u though.....


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_awwww shit i spent it on a hotdog, and a bag of chips... lol u have to wait till next month.... lol i still love u though.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah! now you think i realy buy into that hole story about how you got the blue brown piggie!.... i know that my money thurrrrr!! :duel:


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_Yeah! now you think i realy buy into that hole story about how you got the blue brown piggie!.... i know that my money thurrrrr!! :duel:_

 

 i beg for forgiveness..................... :notworthy:


----------



## babylinda (Sep 19, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Sep 19, 2006)

You are seriously......... gorgeous!!! OMG, I can't get over how beautiful you are! You look like a celebrity / model. People pay big bucks to try & look half as good as you!


----------



## girlstar (Sep 19, 2006)

I think you have the most perfect lips and smile EVER. Hands down!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PigmentJunkie* 
_You are seriously......... gorgeous!!! OMG, I can't get over how beautiful you are! You look like a celebrity / model. People pay big bucks to try & look half as good as you! 




_

 
omg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




more more!! bwuahaha lol! j/k.... thanks! u'r too sweet!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 20, 2006)

dannng girl, you look gorgeous!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are your eyes green or are they contacts? they're entrancing .....


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_Oh yes shure she does! but sadly that's all she has left now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *okee that, and more do tahn i wpuld ever make in my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 *_

 

but wait! you're forgetting.. that she also has her midget boyfriend. lol... hey.. whatever makes her happy huh?


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 
_but wait! you're forgetting.. that she also has her midget boyfriend. lol... hey.. whatever makes her happy huh?_

 






...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 wahahahahahahah!! ohh gwad that's true!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 21, 2006)

! your smile is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_





! your smile is BEAUTIFUL!_

 
thanks mama


----------



## shimmereyes (Sep 21, 2006)

You are so hot, I love the eyes especially!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_By know you girls know i'm lazy to take fotd's lol!. But itook some pics this week, so i thought i'll post them.

Hmm i'f you wanna know what i used ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.













Eyes:
Gold dusk
Orange tangent
juiced
carbon
club
mulch
metal rock msf
prep and prime eyes in medium dark
blacktrack

Lashes: Mac *don't remember lol will look up lather*

Face:
spf nc 44
select cover up 44
blot powder medium dark,
Strobe cream

Cheeks:
new vegas msf
God deposit msf
Stereo rose msf

Lips:
gloss from boujoure *sticker is off, don't know the name*

Mascara:
Maxfactor masterpiece




Thanks for looking beauty's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I want your eyebrowsssssssss!!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh.my.gosh!!!! You are SO beautiful! I'm so jealous


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Sep 24, 2006)

Absolutely amazing! You look stunning in both of those FOTDs, very glamerous!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_dannng girl, you look gorgeous!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are your eyes green or are they contacts? they're entrancing ....._

 
Thanks sweetie! no my eyes are brown i have contacts


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPinkHeels* 
_Absolutely amazing! You look stunning in both of those FOTDs, very glamerous!_

 
Thanks mama


----------

